
Porn may be messing with your head - yiedyie
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/28/us-porn-brain-changes-idUSKBN0E82BK20140528
======
privong
"It's not clear, for example, whether watching porn leads to brain changes or
whether people born with certain brain types watch more porn"

So, it might not be messing with your head. Link-baity headline.

~~~
thenmar
I dunno, seems pretty honest to me. It's what they concluded, isn't it? A
correlation that should be further studied.

~~~
privong
Yes, the article is honest, and the correlation probably merits further study.
But the headline, while technically not incorrect, is a sneaky way of
summarizing the findings to try and drive traffic to the article.

~~~
cphuntington97
Compelling headlines may lead to increased readership! Click here to find out
more.

------
josefresco
"Basically everything that people do very frequently can shape their brain
structure and function"

So yeah, nothing to see or really learn here. Just link-bait mostly.

------
tomp
It was just a survey, not an longitudinal or experimental study.

> Because the study can’t prove that porn caused the changes to the brain,
> Kühn said it’s not possible to say whether watching porn is actually
> harmful.

> “Basically everything that people do very frequently can shape their brain
> structure and function,” she said.

No shit, Sherlock. At least they could have a control survey (?) to test if
the effect is specific to porn or is it simply a consequence of watching more
TV.

------
xiphias
Is there a way to filter the up-votes of all the people out (on other
submissions) who voted for this? It would be a great feature for HN

